# What Does A 772 Error Message Mean ?



## iamme4everup

I time to time get a 772 error message on my r15's 

saying aquring guide data, when i hit select select on the more info area

it says, reste reciver, that should fix it (it doesn't fix it) it then goes on to say, be sure no trees have grown into blocking dish, (no trees within 900 feet of me)

says see if dish is ot out of alignment, it is not, getting decent signals,

to top it all off, i called directv level 2 tech, they claimed i was lyoing that they never heard of an 772 error, i called back 10 times, 10 techs, same answer,


HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Hmm..

I have never heard of a 772 code either.
And A google search (which indexes some of the popular DBS forums), doesn't come up with a description.

I have sent a PM into another contact I have (in the engineering group).
Could take a day or so to get an answer.

Do you have a multiswitch or something involved?
Try swapping out your cables (reverse them).

And see if it a cable issue.

OH... And just so you know... DirecTV does track when you call (if you give account information), so if you call 10 times in a row.. about the same problem...........


----------



## Mavrick

I have been getting the aquiring guide data alot more here lately usually a restart fixes mine for a few days though.

Do not ever remember seeing an error code though.


----------



## iamme4everup

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hmm..
> 
> I have never heard of a 772 code either.
> And A google search (which indexes some of the popular DBS forums), doesn't come up with a description.
> 
> I have sent a PM into another contact I have (in the engineering group).
> Could take a day or so to get an answer.
> 
> Do you have a multiswitch or something involved?
> Try swapping out your cables (reverse them).
> 
> And see if it a cable issue.
> 
> OH... And just so you know... DirecTV does track when you call (if you give account information), so if you call 10 times in a row.. about the same problem...........


YES, I do know they track when you call in, because maybe somebody will wonder how stupid directv is, that at the most basic, they do not have a complete list of error messages each reciver can show a customer

what galled me was they said i made up the 772 message, when it was right there on the reciever

actions like this on directv's part make me question their competence

no multiswitch, except what is built into the phase 3 dish


----------



## iamme4everup

Mavrick said:


> I have been getting the aquiring guide data alot more here lately usually a restart fixes mine for a few days though.
> 
> Do not ever remember seeing an error code though.


when aquiring data message comes up, hit select on remote, then select again when you see the more info in yellow, then you will see an error message number


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Saying you made up the 772 message... that is not a good thing.

I am not disagreeing that it isn't there.... but if you called 10 times, and got the same answer from 10 Tier-2 reps....

I would concur that is not one of their standard Error codes....

Just because the phone people don't have the answe, doesn't mean their overall compentence isn't good.....

It has long been a fact their is a very big disconnect with information for the phone support people... hence the term CSR Roulette

...

Anyway, swap your cables... try line 1 in 2 and 2 in 1... try it with just 1.
My guess is either the signal is getting messed up or the the unit has gone bad.


----------



## Mavrick

Earl just to add to this I have been getting this on 3 of my 4 R15's all at different times.

I have 2 of the round 18" dual lnb dishs one pointed at 101 and the other pointed at 72.5 going through a zinwell 6802 multiswitch. Did not start to notice the aquiring guide data problem until mine updated to software version 1035 on Feb. 22


----------



## iamme4everup

Earl Bonovich said:


> Saying you made up the 772 message... that is not a good thing.
> 
> I am not disagreeing that it isn't there.... but if you called 10 times, and got the same answer from 10 Tier-2 reps....
> 
> I would concur that is not one of their standard Error codes....
> 
> Just because the phone people don't have the answe, doesn't mean their overall compentence isn't good.....
> 
> It has long been a fact their is a very big disconnect with information for the phone support people... hence the term CSR Roulette
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyway, swap your cables... try line 1 in 2 and 2 in 1... try it with just 1.
> My guess is either the signal is getting messed up or
> the the unit has gone bad.


these people was tier 2 tech, now i relaize they may not be able solve all problems,

but good lordy, directv should at least provide them a COMPLETE list of error codes, i mean it is in there, so it was PROGRAMMED IN as an error code by directv to display when certain problem happened

so it was not made up out of thin air

IT IS NOT to much to ask for them to get a complete list of the codes. solving it is another matter


----------



## iamme4everup

Mavrick said:


> Earl just to add to this I have been getting this on 3 of my 4 R15's all at different times.
> 
> I have 2 of the round 18" dual lnb dishs one pointed at 101 and the other pointed at 72.5 going through a zinwell 6802 multiswitch. Did not start to notice the aquiring guide data problem until mine updated to software version 1035 on Feb. 22


that is when mine began too,

so earl contact your contacts, directv BUGGED us again


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl, did you contact get back to you about the aquiring guide data message not going away (even though the signal was good) and the reset button is the only way to fix it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No not yet... 

I expecting they are busy with getting the release rolled out to the rest of country, and monitoring the March Madness package (interactive pieces and stuff like that)


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Hopefully they don't forget about us during March Madnees


----------



## monkcee

iamme4everup said:


> I time to time get a 772 error message on my r15's
> 
> saying aquring guide data, when i hit select select on the more info area
> 
> it says, reste reciver, that should fix it (it doesn't fix it) it then goes on to say, be sure no trees have grown into blocking dish, (no trees within 900 feet of me)
> 
> says see if dish is ot out of alignment, it is not, getting decent signals,


Same error here, three times in the past week... and all other receivers and the R10 continue to work fine.

The key seems to be in the guide data, becasue it is not a lost signal...i can still watch live tv


----------



## cabanaboy1977

monkcee said:


> Same error here, three times in the past week... and all other receivers and the R10 continue to work fine.
> 
> The key seems to be in the guide data, becasue it is not a lost signal...i can still watch live tv


When I had it happen I was during a storm we had here last week. I only noticed it on one of the recievers. I think this message is due to a lost signal and it's doing like the message states (something about it will try for 2 mins and then stop) and then gets stuck there and won't let you clear it. It sounds like they forgot to write code to clear the message if the signal came back after the 2 min timeout. At least the rest of the R15 knows the signal is back and the guide fills back up and programs still record, the only bad thing is you have to reset it an lose the guide data.


----------



## Clint Lamor

You know whats odd, a lot of weird problems started happening the last time an update was out there. Coincidence???


----------



## mkmhr

Has anyone in the past few days noticed the "List" button not populating the VOD list, rather a blank Tab untill either you tab over and back, or you begin scrolling down where the list _should_ be? Just wondering if anyone else has encountered this recently.


----------



## ISWIZ

That problem has been around since November. Until it's fixed only a reset can make it work right again. DTV is aware of the problem and should be working on it.


----------



## CCarncross

ISnt there a 722 error message, as well as the well known 721, and the OP just might have a slight problem with numbers? 772, 722, etc....that would make sense, lots of people occasionally transpose/confuse some numbers....


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It's possible..

FYI... My contact replied (regarding the aquiring guide message)
He has forwarded our threads to his tech guys and they are researching it, trying to recreate the problem in the lab.


----------



## mkmhr

Actually the error message number should be 799 "good box gone bad" right?


----------



## gimme5

just got the 772 message this morning. I did a reset and it fixed it. For now at least.

I have not received the update. And oddly, had all sorts of weird problems with my old (now defunct) r15 the last time an update was in the stream. Could be a coincidence...

Also, the 772 number only appeared after pressing select for "more info". All that it said before that was "acquiring guide data" and said to press select for more info.


----------



## doc_j

I am also getting the 772 message on ONE of my two R15s. The screen does say to do a reset and, if that doesn't fix the problem, to call DTV and tell them it is a 772 problem. The trouble is that if you key 772 into the phone when it asks for the 3-digit code on your screen you will be disconnected!! Maybe 772 means "here's a customer whose problem we can't fix, so let's get rid of him!"


----------



## Palsgraf99

I got the exact same message on Saturday night at apprx 9pm eastern time. I was listening to an XM station from another room. The music suddenly stopped, so I went to my living room to check it out. The screen showed the message "Acquiring Guide Data -- Press Select for More Info". After pressing select, I got the 772 message as referenced in previous posts. I was also in the process of recording another show, so I did not immediately reset it. Interestingly enough, I was able to pick up my in progress recording and watch it. Plus, it finished the recording despite the error message. Once the recording finished, I had to reset the machine to get the message to go away. No problems since.


----------



## taylor_s2

Yesterday my HR20 froze up and I did a RBR. I got stuck rebooting on step 2 of 2 acquiring data. Eventually I got to a screen giving me the message 772. I called D* and I to was told by the tech that she hadn't heard of 772. She asked if I was sure it didn't say 771 - no 772. Long and short I have to pay for a service call now. This chaps my ass. Today I tried unplugging the box for 20 seconds or more - same result. The tech had me check signal strength on sat 101, transponders 1, 21, 25 and 30. I got nothing. She said her experience says that my multiswitch is bad.

Yesterday when this started the Cincy area got bad weather, heavy cloud cover and ice. My other units, HR10-250, SAT T60, and some old Sony box worked sporadically. Even today I am not get reliable signals to these tuners. Maybe something is wrong with my multiswitch or even the dish? Tech isn't coming until tomorrow. I will post what happens.


----------



## Greyshadow2007

Have you tried going through auto-configuration yet?

Menu - Settings - Setup - Satellite - Auto-Detect Info


----------

